# Zelenskyy Perturbed at Friend Trudeau



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546637939475681281

I thought this was sufficiently noteworthy to justify its own thread.  Feel free to merge it with Ukraine.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546810997184274434
How long will that approval take @Colin Parkinson ?


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2022)

Here's his entire statement (Canadian highlights mine) ...
"*Ukrainians!

All our defenders!*

Today was a difficult day.

First, *the Ministry of Foreign Affairs had to summon Canada's representative to our country due to an absolutely unacceptable exception to the sanctions regime against Russia. It's not just about some Nord Stream turbine that Canada shouldn't have, but still decided to hand over. Hand over actually to Russia. This is about common rules.*
*
If a terrorist state can squeeze out such an exception to sanctions, what exceptions will it want tomorrow or the day after tomorrow? This question is very dangerous. Moreover, it is dangerous not only for Ukraine, but also for all countries of the democratic world.

The decision on the exception to sanctions will be perceived in Moscow exclusively as a manifestation of weakness. This is their logic. And now, there can be no doubt that Russia will try not just to limit as much as possible, but to completely shut down the supply of gas to Europe at the most acute moment. This is what we need to prepare for now, this is what is being provoked now.

Because every concession in such conditions is perceived by the Russian leadership as an incentive for further, stronger pressure.
*
*Of course, this decision on one turbine, which leads to many other problems, can still be revised. Russia has never played by the rules in the energy sector and it will not play now unless it sees strength.*

Debris clearance continues all day in the city of Chasiv Yar in the Donetsk region. The day before yesterday, Russian terrorists hit two high-rise buildings, and as of now 31 people are known to be killed. Nine were saved.

Kharkiv faced new brutal attacks by the Russian army. Another rocket hit a residential building - one block was completely destroyed. In the morning, the occupiers shelled the Saltivka and Kyiv districts with rocket artillery – five people were killed.

The Odesa region was hit by missiles, extremely violent hostilities continued in the Donetsk region and on the territory of the Luhansk region.

My condolences to all relatives and friends of the deceased…

And *against such a background, it's just a shame to see people lacking the courage to honestly deal with one turbine.*

Today I submitted to the Verkhovna Rada of Ukraine a very important draft law - on legal and social guarantees for Polish citizens residing in Ukraine. In fact, this is a response to the law that was adopted by the Polish state in the spring in the interests of our citizens. In particular, I propose to give our Polish brothers the opportunity to legally stay in Ukraine for 18 months, the right to employment, economic activity, study at our universities, medical care.

I ask the people's deputies of Ukraine to consider this draft law as conscientiously as possible.

In relations with Poland, we have reached the highest level of trust and cooperation not just in decades, but in the lifetime of many generations of our nations. And we must increase it, we must further strengthen our ties in all spheres and on the basis of a clear understanding that Ukraine and Poland can be free only together - in brotherhood.

Today, I also signed a decree conferring the honorary title of the Rescuer City upon the city of Przemyśl. For the extremely significant contribution of the city authorities, volunteers and residents to help our people and our defense. Let me remind you that this is the second such decision – the Polish city of Rzeszów was the first to receive this title.

I held important negotiations with Prime Minister of the Netherlands Mark Rutte in Kyiv. We discussed our defense cooperation, financial assistance for Ukraine and the further progress of our country on the European path. I am thankful for the strong support, which is currently the largest in the entire history of Ukrainian-Dutch relations.

I had a conversation with President of Turkey Erdoğan. The key issue is the restoration of our export routes through the Black Sea. We are working on making it possible. The sooner this happens, the fewer people in the world will feel the impact of the food crisis that was so carefully prepared by Russia.

In the evening, I signed another decree on awarding our heroes. 287 combatants received state awards.

*I am grateful to everyone who defends the people and the state!

I am grateful to everyone who works for the victory!

I believe that thanks to you, the sun will rise in Ukraine.

Glory to Ukraine!"*


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Jul 2022)

Everything he said is on point. I would have loved if he called JT our personally for this two-faced approach to sanctions.

Germany can reap what it sowed by putting all their eggs in one Marushka doll. If they need to pay more for this folly, so be it. Any LNG flowing from Nordstream is tainted with Ukrainian blood. If this goes through, we are fueling the war machine of the Russians.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2022)

Well, I guess Zelensky just found out what the rest of the world already knows. Trudeau can't  be trusted on his words. He will abandon anyone at any time, regardless of what he has promised in front of the world, if that promise gets in the way of his personal agenda. Obviously, somehow, he thinks he's better positioned by breaking with the sanctions and other NATO countries on an agreed upon course of action. He just can't  be trusted. If he's willing to distance us from our NATO allies, he's willing to throw away what little respect we have managed to gain and makes us an untrustworthy partner nobody will associate with, or take seriously.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jul 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546810997184274434
> How long will that approval take @Colin Parkinson ?



Looks like it's the only one in existence in Canada, so far, but would need to be reconfigured for export, which is bizarre:

Canadian LNG Projects​
Canada’s only operational LNG terminal (an import terminal) is Canaport LNG’s regasification import terminal located in Saint John, New Brunswick.






						Canadian LNG Projects
					






					www.nrcan.gc.ca


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2022)

Isn't  Red China building one on the west coast?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jul 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Isn't  Red China building one on the west coast?


China is part of a consortium that owns LNGCanada being built in Kitimat

_The LNG Canada joint venture is building a liquefied natural gas (LNG) export facility in Kitimat, British Columbia, Canada, in the traditional territory of the Haisla Nation, which will initially consist of two LNG processing units referred to as “trains”. LNG Canada is a joint venture comprised of Shell plc, through its affiliate Shell Canada Energy (40%); PETRONAS, through its wholly-owned entity, North Montney LNG Limited Partnership (25%); PetroChina Company Limited, through its subsidiary PetroChina Canada Ltd. (15%); Mitsubishi Corporation, through its subsidiary Diamond LNG Canada Partnership (15%); and Korea Gas Corporation, through its wholly-owned subsidiary Kogas Canada LNG Ltd (5%). It is operated through LNG Canada Development Inc._


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Looks like it's the only one in existence in Canada, so far, but would need to be reconfigured for export, which is bizarre:
> 
> Canadian LNG Projects​
> Canada’s only operational LNG terminal (an import terminal) is Canaport LNG’s regasification import terminal located in Saint John, New Brunswick.
> ...


When KitmatLNG was proposed in 1999, it was going to be a LNG import facility as we were going to run out of domestic NG in 10-15 years, thanks to that evil Fracking, Canada can now export LNG for at least 70 years. It was quickly reapplied for as a export terminal in 2001 as I recall. That project was taken over by Chevron, who have basically abandoned for now. There are about 6 LNG proposals in sleep mode in Kitmat and Prince Rupert. I suspect at least one more will be restarted once KLNG goes online. The bands that signed agreements with LNGC and Coastal Gaslink (pipeline) will start seeing considerable revenue flow into their coffers and that lesson will not be lost on other FN.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> When KitmatLNG was proposed in 1999, it was going to be a LNG import facility as we were going to run out of domestic NG in 10-15 years, thanks to that evil Fracking, Canada can now export LNG for at least 70 years. It was quickly reapplied for as a export terminal in 2001 as I recall. That project was taken over by Chevron, who have basically abandoned for now. There are about 6 LNG proposals in sleep mode in Kitmat and Prince Rupert. I suspect at least one more will be restarted once KLNG goes online. The bands that signed agreements with LNGC and Coastal Gaslink (pipeline) will start seeing considerable revenue flow into their coffers and that lesson will not be lost on other FN.



Hell. The First Nations just have to look at the money Russia is making from its enemies in transit fees and storage costs.  Even European contracts are hard to break.

And Prince Rupert is a long way from Europe - Panama, Suez or the Capes?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jul 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546810997184274434
> How long will that approval take @Colin Parkinson ?


Depending on the groundwork done, at least 4 years to complete the EA phase, as ground investigations (geotech, Archaeology, land claims, SARA listed species, water quality, etc) will have to be done prior so they can be reviewed during the EA and information gaps identified. The companies can help themselves by applying for permits to study the potentiel routes now and hire local FN to help with the studies and share that information with all bands that have Land Claims/treaties along the proposed routes. Then another 6 months to a year to get through the technical design phase to get regulatory permits, major modules can be ordered up at this point which generally have a 18-36 month lead time. 

Some key issues
Cumulative impacts from multiple projects in the terminal area and pipeline routes?
Is dredging required for the terminal and access routes, is the dredge spoil contaminated and if so with what and how much, then where does it go?
Are there marine shipping and sea mammal impacts? A Termpol needs to be completed
is the Terminal in a geohazard area or is their critical habitat in that area?


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jul 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Hell. The First Nations just have to look at the money Russia is making from its enemies in transit fees and storage costs.  Even European contracts are hard to break.
> 
> And Prince Rupert is a long way from Europe - Panama, Suez or the Capes?



Cost is King. If we can produce it and ship it cheaply and reliably, no one will care where it comes from or is going to.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Depending on the groundwork done, at least 4 years to complete the EA phase, as ground investigations (geotech, Archaeology, land claims, SARA listed species, water quality, etc) will have to be done prior so they can be reviewed during the EA and information gaps identified. The companies can help themselves by applying for permits to study the potentiel routes now and hire local FN to help with the studies and share that information with all bands that have Land Claims/treaties along the proposed routes. Then another 6 months to a year to get through the technical design phase to get regulatory permits, major modules can be ordered up at this point which generally have a 18-36 month lead time.
> 
> Some key issues
> Cumulative impacts from multiple projects in the terminal area and pipeline routes?
> ...



Respect Colin - but that is if all the rules in the rule books are deemed to be necessary.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Cost is King. If we can produce it and ship it cheaply and reliably, no one will care where it comes from or is going to.



I agree.  But it still takes energy to move the stuff and the further it has to move the more it costs.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jul 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Respect Colin - but that is if all the rules in the rule books are deemed to be necessary.


While some of the regs need to go/be fixed (looking at you EC Water Quality Standards & Bill 67) if everyone comes to the table willing to work together and be honest, it will still take time, but you end up with a far better project that will last a long time. My friend was road engineer for CanFor, when the BC Forest Practise code came into effect (first time around) the forest companies whined and gnashed their teeth, but my friend pointed out their forest road maintenance cost dropped significantly, to the point they were saving money. Also helped by changes in bridge tech (modular steel/concrete bridges). The same tech effect is helping pipeline companies who can now HDD drill crossings that they never could do before and saves them a lot of headache maintaining stream crossings.


----------



## CBH99 (12 Jul 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> When KitmatLNG was proposed in 1999, it was going to be a LNG import facility as we were going to run out of domestic NG in 10-15 years, thanks to that evil Fracking, Canada can now export LNG for at least 70 years. It was quickly reapplied for as a export terminal in 2001 as I recall. That project was taken over by Chevron, who have basically abandoned for now. There are about 6 LNG proposals in sleep mode in Kitmat and Prince Rupert. I suspect at least one more will be restarted once KLNG goes online. The bands that signed agreements with LNGC and Coastal Gaslink (pipeline) will start seeing considerable revenue flow into their coffers and that lesson will not be lost on other FN.


Why are those approx 6 LNG proposals in sleep mode?  (Just genuinely curious, is all)





Kirkhill said:


> I thought this was sufficiently noteworthy to justify its own thread.  Feel free to merge it with Ukraine.


“Not sure what to tell you President Zelinsky, but - yupp, sounds just like our guy to do this…”

“He approved something that went directly against the agreements that were made already?  The consequences of his decision will affect pretty much everybody but himself?  He doesn’t sound remotely interested in being accountable?

That’s absolutely our guy, you bet.  What’s he done now??  No no no, sir, we don’t call him Prime Minister Trudeau, we just call him Justin…usually with a giant sigh or some energetic anger.”

“He is doing the exact opposite of what a sanction is, yet will look you straight in the face and tell you ‘he isn’t violating sanctions, he just decided he’s calling it an exemption instead?  Well you know how kids are,  they can be pretty imaginative…”

“Are you holding out hope that Chrystia Freeland, our ‘Minister of Everything’ will catch the innocent error and rectify it?  🤣🤣🤣😅😅😅😅😅”

“Sorry Sir, just had to wipe the tears from my eyes… but I wouldn’t get your hopes up.”

“You’d like to ask her a couple of basic questions to understand the situation more clearly?  Yeah, that’s never really been her thing…”   

(Remember to bring some Xanax with you, and take some beforehand too.  Like, don’t cheap out on Xanax in this case…)   

“For what it’s worth, on behalf of the Canadian people, we didn’t exactly vote him in… yet _somehow_ this clown is still here, just won’t leave…”

“You’re confused?  Yes sir, as are we…”


----------



## suffolkowner (12 Jul 2022)

Funny that Quebec didn't want any oil/NG but had no problem subsidizing a cement plant for the Gaspe. Maybe thats the key to get a LNG terminal on the Gaspe


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Jul 2022)

I honestly would want to know what our Ambassador said in our defense. There's no salvaging this diplomatically. Not while Ukraine still exists in a state of war.


----------



## Haggis (12 Jul 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> I honestly would want to k iw what our Ambassador said in our defense. There's no salvaging this diplomatically. Not while Ukraine still exists in a state of war.


Yet, Trudeau won't care.  Nobody in Ukraine will be voting for him in the next election.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Jul 2022)

Haggis said:


> Yet, Trudeau won't care.  Nobody in Ukraine will be voting for him in the next election.


Hopefully no one in Canada will be either.


----------



## suffolkowner (12 Jul 2022)

sadly there will be no movement on arming the CAF or Ukraine to any great extant without outside pressure from our southern neighbour. I am surprised that the US is not pushing all NATO allies harder to be doing more


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2022)

That was Trump. Anything Trump did, biden will try undo by doing the opposite.


----------



## Kilted (12 Jul 2022)

The days that I am glad that I work for the Queen and not the Prime Minister are certainly coming to a middle.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Jul 2022)

Kilted said:


> The days that I am glad that I work for the Queen and not the Prime Minister are certainly coming to a middle.


There are plenty of folks who aren't in the CAF, nor are they ardent monarchists, that feel the same way.

The AFN certainly doesn't want to see Canada become a republic.


----------



## Furniture (12 Jul 2022)

I wish this group all the best... 



			Ukrainian group asks federal court to stop Russian gas turbine's return


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jul 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Hopefully no one in Canada will be either.


Don't bet on that. There are plenty of stupid minions of his out there.

What's a NordStream turbine? I think its something that has something to do with natural gas?


----------



## Skysix (12 Jul 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Depending on the groundwork done, at least 4 years to complete the EA phase, as ground investigations (geotech, Archaeology, land claims, SARA listed species, water quality, etc) will have to be done prior so they can be reviewed during the EA and information gaps identified. The companies can help themselves by applying for permits to study the potentiel routes now and hire local FN to help with the studies and share that information with all bands that have Land Claims/treaties along the proposed routes. Then another 6 months to a year to get through the technical design phase to get regulatory permits, major modules can be ordered up at this point which generally have a 18-36 month lead time.
> 
> Some key issues
> Cumulative impacts from multiple projects in the terminal area and pipeline routes?
> ...


What about a state of emergency declration and mandating 24/7 work on the assessments etc by the relevant agencies. I find it hard to believe the process is immutably slow


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> I honestly would want to know what our Ambassador said in our defense. There's no salvaging this diplomatically. Not while Ukraine still exists in a state of war.


FOI request?


----------



## brihard (12 Jul 2022)

Furniture said:


> I wish this group all the best...
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian group asks federal court to stop Russian gas turbine's return


Not likely. Judicial review needs some major actual error to succeed. Ministerial permits for sanctions exemptions are expressly provided for in law, and the courts tend to be deferential to executive prerogatives. If the court finds that the decision made was a decision reasonably available to the decision maker, it’ll stand. It doesn’t come down to whether the court would have made the same decision.


----------



## Furniture (12 Jul 2022)

brihard said:


> Not likely. Judicial review needs some major actual error to succeed. Ministerial permits for sanctions exemptions are expressly provided for in law, and the courts tend to be deferential to executive prerogatives. If the court finds that the decision made was a decision reasonably available to the decision maker, it’ll stand. It doesn’t come down to whether the court would have made the same decision.


I'm well aware that it has little to no chance of success, that doesn't change my sentiment.

Realistically, what taking it to court does is keep the decision on the front page, and maybe makes the government take a second look... Politicians don't like doing unpopular things.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Jul 2022)

suffolkowner said:


> sadly there will be no movement on arming the CAF or Ukraine to any great extant without outside pressure from our southern neighbour. I am surprised that the US is not pushing all NATO allies harder to be doing more


Good luck with that.  Everyone has their own problems and people are looking after their own self-interests, including the Americans.

Zelensky can go grovel to someone else if he isn't happy with our support.


----------



## brihard (12 Jul 2022)

I’ll stand by what I’ve said earlier. This decision was likely very closely considered, taking into account the severe vulnerability of Germany and Western Europe to being cut off of Russian gas. Russia has them by the short and curlies, and weaning off Russian gas must be done with care. Containing Russia is a long game, not a short one. Lots of Russian stuff can be blown up and soldiers killed notwithstanding their gas exports. Keeping Germany politically willing to work to oppose Russia in the long run is going to remain important.

I don’t _like_ that Russia’s getting it’s turbine back. I do accept that the decision was made by those with access to much more fulsome than probably any of us. I definitely hope Canada works to help alleviate European reliance on Russian gas in the longer term.


----------



## Brad Sallows (12 Jul 2022)

Keep in mind that there is (maybe past tense applies; I don't know) at least one pipeline running through Ukraine that delivers products to western Europe.  The products have been allowed to continue to flow.  Europe wants the products; Russia wants the money for the products; Ukraine wants its cut of the pipeline operations and weapons from Europe (of which keeping the pipeline open is a "price").

Everyone involved has interests which make this a not-quite-total war.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Jul 2022)

Brad Sallows said:


> Keep in mind that there is (maybe past tense applies; I don't know) at least one pipeline running through Ukraine that delivers products to western Europe.  The products have been allowed to continue to flow.  Europe wants the products; Russia wants the money for the products; Ukraine wants its cut of the pipeline operations and weapons from Europe (of which keeping the pipeline open is a "price").
> 
> Everyone involved has interests which make this a not-quite-total war.


And we should be very thankful for that.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Jul 2022)

brihard said:


> I’ll stand by what I’ve said earlier. This decision was likely very closely considered, taking into account the severe vulnerability of Germany and Western Europe to being cut off of Russian gas. Russia has them by the short and curlies, and weaning off Russian gas must be done with care. Containing Russia is a long game, not a short one. Lots of Russian stuff can be blown up and soldiers killed notwithstanding their gas exports. Keeping Germany politically willing to work to oppose Russia in the long run is going to remain important.
> 
> I don’t _like_ that Russia’s getting it’s turbine back. I do accept that the decision was made by those with access to much more fulsome than probably any of us. I definitely hope Canada works to help alleviate European reliance on Russian gas in the longer term.











						Markets Plan Doomsday Scenarios If Russia Turns Off the Gas
					

European stocks plunging 20%. Junk credit spreads widening past 2020 crisis levels. The euro sinking to just 90 cents.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




Now the real question @brihard  will be whether the Russians turn the taps back on or not?  Or do they put the squeeze on the EU?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2022)

It would be a shame if someone hijacked the turbine or just blew it up. Whatever angle trudeau is playing against the coalition would evaporate.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2022)

Well, that didn't take long. The sad part? It's what the whole world believes right now and we brought it all on ourselves. This image will not fade for a long, long time. We are now, officially, the laughing stock of the world's militaries.


----------



## brihard (13 Jul 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Well, that didn't take long. The sad part? It's what the whole world believes right now and we brought it all on ourselves. This image will not fade for a long, long time. We are now, officially, the laughing stock of the world's militaries.
> 
> View attachment 71983


Solid ‘meh’ on that. The bulk of the combat arms will still be comprised of dudes in their late teens or twenties with a vested interest in getting laid. That alone will keep most of the ridiculousness in check. Add some alpha male peer pressure and I doubt there will be much to it once the novelty of giving the CSM an aneurysm wears off. Some dinosaurs and bigots will whine about the new regs, most of the actual troops and serving NCOs won’t care much and will get on with it. As long as the troops can still kill people and break their shit in the defence of the national interest under the lawful direction of the civil authority, the rest is just white noise. I’m sure there were similar cartoons when women were allowed in the combat arms, and when CAF stopped purging gays.


----------



## QV (13 Jul 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Markets Plan Doomsday Scenarios If Russia Turns Off the Gas
> 
> 
> European stocks plunging 20%. Junk credit spreads widening past 2020 crisis levels. The euro sinking to just 90 cents.
> ...


Huh, I guess Trump was right and ahead of his time to criticize EU reliance on Russian energy… I wonder whos laughing now.


----------



## CBH99 (13 Jul 2022)

QV said:


> Huh, I guess Trump was right and ahead of his time to criticize EU reliance on Russian energy… I wonder whos laughing now.


You're not wrong, that's for sure.


----------



## brihard (15 Jul 2022)

Looks like parliamentary committee is going to dig into this, which is good. While I suspect the decision was probably an unfortunate necessity, oversight and shedding light on such things is good if it can be done without compromising national security interests.









						Ministers called to testify over Canada's decision to allow export of Russian pipeline turbines
					

MPs are launching a full study and will be calling for key ministers and international officials to testify on the federal government's contentious decision to grant a two-year exemption to federal sanctions, allowing a Canadian company to return repaired turbines from a Russia-Germany natural...




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2022)

No business case for LNG Export?  For Natural Gas Pipelines?

If Quebec doesn't want it in Saguenay then Churchill Manitoba.  Ship in the summer when demand is low.  Stockpile in winter when demand is high.  Short pipelines to the existing network.  









						Germany touts possible ‘major role’ for Canadian LNG in shift away from Russia
					

‘As Germany is moving away from Russian energy at warp speed, Canada is our partner of choice,’ Scholz says at a conference in Toronto




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				












						Heather Exner-Pirot: Canada is hoarding its resources. Our allies have noticed
					

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz's trip to Canada was supposed to be about LNG, not hydrogen




					nationalpost.com
				












						Canada just missed possibly one of the greatest opportunities in its history
					

Canada could have been using its LNG to save an embattled Europe ... and make billions in the process




					nationalpost.com
				






			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/ottawa-rejects-saguenay-energy-project-1.6320373
		




> *Ottawa's rejection of GNL Quebec's liquefied natural gas plant and export project in Saguenay, Que*., appears to be the final nail in the coffin for the Énergie Saguenay project that was previously denied by the province in July 2021.
> 
> "It's a great relief for us," said Adrien Guibert-Barthez who lives in Saguenay, a two-hour drive north of Quebec City, and is a spokesperson for Coalition Fjord, a group that actively opposed the project and the impact it would have on the environment.
> 
> *"It's the first LNG terminal that's been blocked by a government,"* he said. "It's a big step to end the era of [fossil] fuels."





> *The $14-billion plan included construction of a natural gas liquefaction plant and a wharf on the Saguenay fjord with infrastructure to store gas, load tankers and ship liquefied natural gas (LNG) from a marine terminal near the Grande-Anse port to markets overseas.*


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Aug 2022)

This.... this makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## CBH99 (24 Aug 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> No business case for LNG Export?  For Natural Gas Pipelines?
> 
> If Quebec doesn't want it in Saguenay then Churchill Manitoba.  Ship in the summer when demand is low.  Stockpile in winter when demand is high.  Short pipelines to the existing network.
> 
> ...


At what point can we just say it appears obvious, and has for quite some time, that Trudeau is actively working against Canada as a country, and hence must step down as Prime Minister.  

Economically speaking, we cannot have a worse person in office.  Every single project that is proposed is one of the most environmentally sound in the world, complying with some of the highest regulatory standards on Earth.  

Each one of these projects will generate thousands of well paying jobs - equate that to thousands of families with a steady income.  In your mind, envision thousands of homes with families living in them that have a decent income… that is what our so-called leader continues to reject.  


Socially, I would argue he is trying to destroy the fabric of our country as well.  

The Emergencies Act because truckers from all over the country descended into Ottawa to protest excessive Covid restrictions?  (Yes they were an inconvenience - that’s how large protests tend to work.)

Saying the chiefs of police had requested it, and then have them all categorically deny it?

Trying to pass Bill C-11.  There is nothing more anti-Canadian than what was proposed in this bill, all worded in such a way to make it sound like it’s actually somehow promoting or benefitting our interests.  

Censorship doesn’t benefit anybody, there is no chance Canadian to be better off if the government is deciding what information we can access.  Especially not this government.  



Justin “actually just doesn’t get it” just like the old commercials used to say…


----------



## CBH99 (24 Aug 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> This.... this makes no sense whatsoever.


…It’s right up there with the Tekk Project here in Alberta.  

Highest environmental standards of any oil and gas project in the world, it would have employed approximately 5000 people directly - with plenty of smaller, local businesses starting up or expanding.  

Trudeau dithered for almost 2 years, then rejected it the day before a final decision was to be rendered. 


…Similar to LNG pipelines through southern Ontario & Quebec.  

…Similar to oil & gas projects (on the smaller side) in Sask.


So while it doesn’t make any sense once so ever, it kind of does once we remember who’s in charge 😫🤦🏼‍♂️


(I wish there was a government body, or some kind of firm legislation that was generally well known, and had the power to get a Prime Minister to step down if they cross a threshold & become an obvious detriment to us as a nation.)


----------



## Quirky (24 Aug 2022)

This government is a complete embarrassment.


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2022)

The distance as the crow flies from Fort MacMurray to Churchill is about 1000 km.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Aug 2022)

Funny that it looks like Alberta has more pipelines than divided / access controled highways.


----------



## Skysix (24 Aug 2022)

Or put the terminal in Labrador for year round access. Re-vitalise Goose Bay or Gander?

But I agree despite the challenges of building a pipeline over (melting) permafrost and tundra (AK did it...) Churchill makes the most sense.

But add a pipeline company owned "spill response vessel" (icebreaker) into the project to reduce reliance on the CCG's old and overtasked ships (aka Ottawa's interference).


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Aug 2022)

CBH99 said:


> At what point can we just say it appears obvious, and has for quite some time, that Trudeau is actively working against Canada as a country, and hence must step down as Prime Minister.
> 
> Economically speaking, we cannot have a worse person in office.  Every single project that is proposed is one of the most environmentally sound in the world, complying with some of the highest regulatory standards on Earth.
> 
> ...




Ironically, from the GoC's own website about LNG:

"According to a Conference Board of Canada study, which estimates the potential contributions LNG exports may make to the Canadian economy, an LNG export industry equivalent to 30 mtpa in British Columbia could add roughly $7.4 billion to Canada’s annual economy over the next 30 years, and raise national employment by an annual average of 65,000 jobs. The Government of Canada is working closely with British Columbia, other provinces and industry partners to create conditions to support the development of an LNG industry in Canada."






						Canadian LNG Projects
					






					www.nrcan.gc.ca


----------



## FJAG (24 Aug 2022)

🍻


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2022)

Skysix said:


> Or put the terminal in Labrador for year round access. Re-vitalise Goose Bay or Gander?
> 
> But I agree despite the challenges of building a pipeline over (melting) permafrost and tundra (AK did it...) Churchill makes the most sense.
> 
> But add a pipeline company owned "spill response vessel" (icebreaker) into the project to reduce reliance on the CCG's old and overtasked ships (aka Ottawa's interference).



Reconfigure a couple of AOPS hulls for the CCG and station them in Churchill?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Aug 2022)




----------



## OldSolduer (24 Aug 2022)

FOLLOW THE MONEY!! Who is funding the enviro people? Dollars to donuts its a ME country that seems to be able to control North American politics.


----------



## Gunnar (24 Aug 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> This.... this makes no sense whatsoever.


Doesn't it?

*"It's the first LNG terminal that's been blocked by a government,"* he said. "It's a big step to end the era of [fossil] fuels."

Sounds like there is an underlying motive in that statement.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Aug 2022)

Gunnar said:


> Doesn't it?
> 
> *"It's the first LNG terminal that's been blocked by a government,"* he said. "It's a big step to end the era of [fossil] fuels."
> 
> Sounds like there is an underlying motive in that statement.




Ya think?🙄😉😁


----------



## YZT580 (24 Aug 2022)

Skysix said:


> Or put the terminal in Labrador for year round access. Re-vitalise Goose Bay or Gander?
> 
> But I agree despite the challenges of building a pipeline over (melting) permafrost and tundra (AK did it...) Churchill makes the most sense.
> 
> But add a pipeline company owned "spill response vessel" (icebreaker) into the project to reduce reliance on the CCG's old and overtasked ships (aka Ottawa's interference).


would need a pipeline across Quebec and that will never happen.  Even the first nations are beating their heads against the law when it comes to energy projects.


----------



## suffolkowner (24 Aug 2022)

LNG should have been done decades ago. With Quebec in opposition going east seems unlikely. Would Churchill actually work? I wonder how long the attachment to Canada in rural BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan, and even Manitoba can last?


----------



## suffolkowner (24 Aug 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> View attachment 72730
> 
> The distance as the crow flies from Fort MacMurray to Churchill is about 1000 km.


these are just gas lines?


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2022)

The map is just gas lines.


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2022)

suffolkowner said:


> LNG should have been done decades ago. With Quebec in opposition going east seems unlikely. Would Churchill actually work? I wonder how long the attachment to Canada in rural BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan, and even Manitoba can last?


Check Poilievre Churchill Energy.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Aug 2022)

suffolkowner said:


> LNG should have been done decades ago. With Quebec in opposition going east seems unlikely. Would Churchill actually work? I wonder how long the attachment to Canada in rural BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan, and even Manitoba can last?



As I understand it, we could even use US LNG facilities to ship Canadian product as long as we forge the right agreements.

But that would probably take some real negotiation skill on the part of an invisible Minister of International Trade, with zero industry expereince 









						The Honourable Mary Ng
					

Minister of International Trade, Export Promotion, Small Business and Economic Development




					pm.gc.ca


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> As I understand it, we could even use US LNG facilities to ship Canadian product as long as we forge the right agreements.
> 
> But that would probably take some real negotiation skill on the part of an invisible Minister of International Trade, with zero industry expereince



LNG terminals that the Yanks are exploiting to their max and likely to charge a suitable fee... just like they charge on our oil and bitumen....

Face it.  Trudeau has a hate on for the West.  The Vancouvers excepted.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Aug 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> LNG terminals that the Yanks are exploiting to their max and likely to charge a suitable fee... just like they charge on our oil and bitumen....
> 
> Face it.  Trudeau has a hate on for the West.  The Vancouvers Tofitians excepted.



There, FTFY


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Aug 2022)

Further to Churchill

LNG Export




Bitumen CanaPux











						CanaPux | cn.ca
					

CanaPux




					www.cn.ca
				






			https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/cn-rail-canapux-1.4982153
		




Export Sulfur at Vancouver - harvested from Western Canadian oil and gas wells



First Nations are fully engaged through out the entire production, transport and distribution chain.

They used to trade beaver pelts out of Churchill.  Now they want to trade minerals.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> The Government of Canada is working closely with British Columbia, other provinces and industry partners to create conditions to support the development of an LNG industry in Canada.







Kirkhill said:


> Face it. Trudeau has a hate on for the West. The Vancouvers *Tofino surf-zone* excepted.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Aug 2022)

It doesn't matter what Canadians, Indigenous Peoples, our allies, or anyone else wants:

It has always been about the LPC Brand. That Brand made a lot of promises in 2015 it will need to keep. The Brand has been adamant that Canada will turn its oil and gas industry into a Green powerhouse in record time, and it's coming up quick so why start funding g projects based on "dirty" fossil fuels?

The problem with this Brand is that it has become so detached from reality, but it's too big to fail. It doesn't matter that Europe is going to freeze to death in 2 Months; increasing our output of LNG is off Brand. The same is being done with the decrease fertilizer plan; it's an On -Brand policy that will cripple agriculture yields for negligible environmental benefits.  

This all is parallel with a Foreign Affairs and Defence Policy that has no bearing or direction. It is almost isolationist in practice, as any efforts outside our borders; even in light of real time events, never strays from the "what's in it for us?" lines being fed constantly. 

I honestly have no idea how there hasn't been  a caucus revolt over half the things this government has done in its 7 years in power. I wonder how many 2 term MPs will decide they have nothing to lose (pension is locked in at 7) and tip over the apple cart on the way out.


----------



## FJAG (25 Aug 2022)

It was this unyielding stupidity that got Wynn thrown out of office in Ontario.

🍻


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Aug 2022)

FJAG said:


> It was this unyielding stupidity that got Wynn thrown out of office in Ontario.
> 
> 🍻


We can hope.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Aug 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> I honestly have no idea how there hasn't been  a caucus revolt over half the things this government has done in its 7 years in power. I wonder how many 2 term MPs will decide they have nothing to lose (pension is locked in at 7) and tip over the apple cart on the way out.


Maybe because the caucus is almost cult like in behavior? Just a thought.....but the current LPC is more of a cult than a political party.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Aug 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Maybe because the caucus is almost cult like in behavior? Just a thought.....but the current LPC is more of a cult than a political party.



This reality helps them, too:

"The greater part of the population is not very intelligent, dreads responsibility, and desires nothing better than to be told what to do. Provided the rulers do not interfere with its material comforts and its cherished beliefs, it is perfectly happy to let itself be ruled." ~Aldous Huxley


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Aug 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> This.... this makes no sense whatsoever.



It does when we let one province hold our country's prosperity international reputation hostage and throw in a federal party with strong links to that province. 

If you cant tell I am talking about Quebec. 


rmc_wannabe said:


> It doesn't matter what Canadians, Indigenous Peoples, our allies, or anyone else wants:
> 
> It has always been about the LPC Brand. That Brand made a lot of promises in 2015 it will need to keep. The Brand has been adamant that Canada will turn its oil and gas industry into a Green powerhouse in record time, and it's coming up quick so why start funding g projects based on "dirty" fossil fuels?
> 
> ...





FJAG said:


> It was this unyielding stupidity that got Wynn thrown out of office in Ontario.
> 
> 🍻



Because Canadians are insular and complacent.  We will go on and on about hockey Canada scandal's and Tim Hortons new pizza but this is barely making a ripple.  Fear not, the chickens will come home to roost; in fact I would say they are on their way.  









						338Canada Canada | Poll Analysis & Electoral Projections
					






					338canada.com


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Aug 2022)

Meanwhile, on Canada's nationalized pipeline project, the irony flows (as well as the oil) to the sea 


Trans Mountain Expansion will fund Canada’s future clean economy​
The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today announced that the Government of Canada has approved the Trans Mountain Expansion (TMX) and that every dollar the federal government earns from this project will be invested in Canada’s clean energy transition.

The environment and the economy go hand-in-hand. When we create prosperity today, we can invest in the clean jobs, technologies, and infrastructure of the future _—_ and help Canadians benefit from opportunities presented by a rapidly changing economy.

The key to creating prosperity is finding new markets for our businesses to sell their products and services. Nowhere is the need to diversify greater than for our energy sector, where 99 per cent of our conventional resources are sold to one market _—_ and often at large discounts. Canadians understand that we need to open up new international markets, in order to get a full and fair price, support workers and their families, and foster competitiveness.









						Trans Mountain Expansion will fund Canada’s future clean economy
					

The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today announced that the Government of Canada has approved the Trans Mountain Expansion (TMX) and that every dollar the federal government earns from this project will be invested in Canada’s clean energy transition. The environment and the economy go...




					pm.gc.ca


----------



## Spencer100 (25 Aug 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> FOLLOW THE MONEY!! Who is funding the enviro people? Dollars to donuts its a ME country that seems to be able to control North American politics.


Hmmmm I don't know?!!!


----------



## Spencer100 (25 Aug 2022)

You know I am not even blaming Trudeau anymore.  He is just following his orders and getting it done.  He in all honesty is getting the program done.  Better than all the others doing also.   

Now everything he is doing is totally not in the best interest of the country Canada but that really is not his top priority nor his concern.  I wish other parties leaders when in power could move the needle so much.  The country will be very different after he leaves.


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Aug 2022)

Spencer100 said:


> You know I am not even blaming Trudeau anymore.  He is just following his orders and getting it done.  He in all honesty is getting the program done.  Better than all the others doing also.
> 
> Now everything he is doing is totally not in the best interest of the country Canada but that really is not his top priority nor his concern.  I wish other parties leaders when in power could move the needle so much.  The country will be very different after he leaves.



The best thing that could happen right now is that somebody offers him a job with the UN or the WEF.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Aug 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Further to Churchill
> 
> 
> Bitumen CanaPux
> ...


They were just getting ready to do a test shipment using specialised containers of those pucks when I was last in Prince Rupert.

Another western Canada innovation is bespoke grain shipments, where say a food manufacturer in India wants a particular type of grain for their product, goes online and buys a container load from a farmer in Canada, then it's shipped in a container to Prince Rupert and sent straight to India, bypassing the Grain Cartels who control the worlds grain supply routes.


----------



## Swampbuggy (25 Aug 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> They were just getting ready to do a test shipment using specialised containers of those pucks when I was last in Prince Rupert.
> 
> Another western Canada innovation is bespoke grain shipments, where say a food manufacturer in India wants a particular type of grain for their product, goes online and buys a container load from a farmer in Canada, then it's shipped in a container to Prince Rupert and sent straight to India, bypassing the Grain Cartels who control the worlds grain supply routes.


God, I hope that website has a nifty name like wheatBay…


----------



## YZT580 (25 Aug 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> It does when we let one province hold our country's prosperity international reputation hostage and throw in a federal party with strong links to that province.
> 
> If you cant tell I am talking about Quebec.
> 
> ...


not as long as the balance of power lies with the NDP.  They will back the liberals


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Aug 2022)

YZT580 said:


> not as long as the balance of power lies with the NDP.  They will back the liberals



The NDP are a pawn that thinks they are a bishop.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2022)

They're a checker on a chess board.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Aug 2022)

dapaterson said:


> They're a checker on a chess board.


And have not the wit to realize it.


----------



## Halifax Tar (25 Aug 2022)

dapaterson said:


> They're a checker on a chess board.


----------



## Brad Sallows (25 Aug 2022)

> that every dollar the federal government earns from this project will be invested in Canada’s clean energy transition.



In which he stumbled across an approximation of the solution (private enterprises, not government, should be deciding where investments are made).  "The way out is through."  You exploit the productivity of the current economy to pay for the transition to the future economy.  Cripple your capacity to generate resources, and you risk failure.


----------



## Furniture (25 Aug 2022)

You need to be a special kind of stupid to live in Saguenay, and be opposed to fossil fuels. 

I'm in Chicoutimi for a work trip, the high tomorrow is forecast to be 15... in August. This place would be miserable, bordering on deadly without fossil fuels allowing energy production, and transport of goods.


----------



## Kirkhill (25 Aug 2022)

Meanwhile  -  The Ukrainians were offering to recompense Canada by backing the LNG play by Scholz.









						Ukraine’s Naftogaz backs Scholz’s bid for Canadian LNG ahead of trip
					

Kyiv has been at loggerheads with Berlin over its gas imports policy, first over the Nord Stream 2 pipeline and more recently over its deal with Canada to get a repaired turbine for the Nord Stream 1 delivered back to Germany




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Aug 2022)

Someone needs to take this file away from our feckless PMO and give it to some grounded in reality adults to sort out.

Can this guy not meet a world leader without poking them in the eye and making Canada look stupid?


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Aug 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Someone needs to take this file away from our feckless PMO and give it to some grounded in reality adults to sort out.
> 
> Can this guy not meet a world leader without poking them in the eye and making Canada look stupid?


You’re just experiencing his awesomeness differently than he is…


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Aug 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> You’re just experiencing his awesomeness differently than he is…


I read that line as Skippy in my head.  I hope you are listening to R.C Bray doing Skippy.  Sorry for the very off topic cut there.  "expect the awesome"

But for those interested the Audible book Expeditionary Force by Craig Alanson performed by R.C. Bray is highly recommended.   Military SciFi and first contact reading.


----------



## CBH99 (26 Aug 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> As I understand it, we could even use US LNG facilities to ship Canadian product as long as we forge the right agreements.
> 
> But that would probably take some real negotiation skill on the part of an invisible Minister of International Trade, with zero industry expereince
> 
> ...


Our Minister of Trade actually does keep a pretty low profile for such a high profile position, doesn’t she?

And how, _HOW_ does someone become a Minister in a G7 country with no experience?  🤦🏼‍♂️











						Freeland hits back at Kushner book, calls Trump a ‘bully’ during new NAFTA talks  | Globalnews.ca
					

Deputy Prime Minister Chrystia Freeland says former U.S. President Donald Trump used "bully" tactics during negotiations for a new North American free-trade agreement.




					globalnews.ca
				





Something tells me the book is telling us the truth moreso than Minister of Everything, Freeland.   

Especially the part about being “difficult to deal with and not committing to anything substantial…”   

Something about that just feels familiar… 😉


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Aug 2022)

CBH99 said:


> Our Minister of Trade actually does keep a pretty low profile for such a high profile position, doesn’t she?
> 
> And how, _HOW_ does someone become a Minister in a G7 country with no experience? 🤦🏼‍♂️
> 
> 😉



Tokenism is an important pre-qualifier for the Trudeau Cabinet:

"Minister Ng is a devoted community leader who has always believed in the power of public service. She has 20 years of experience in the areas of education, women’s leadership, job creation, and entrepreneurship.

Minister Ng immigrated to Canada from Hong Kong with her family, and grew up learning about the struggle and eventual success that many new immigrants experience in Canada."


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Aug 2022)

It’s all about the visibility of women and minorities- not that it will protect them from a vengeful PM


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Aug 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> It’s all about the visibility of women and minorities- not that it will protect them from a vengeful PM


Yes it is.  But its also the rise of the Presidential or Imperial Prime Minister.  And the demise of Cabinet and Ministerial government in the context of the parliamentary system.  With almost everything being run out of the PMO and less and less in the ministries themselves.  I have seen this over the decades from both sides when in power.   I do believe its is even worse now.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 Aug 2022)

Spencer100 said:


> Yes it is.  But its also the rise of the Presidential or Imperial Prime Minister.  And the demise of Cabinet and Ministerial government in the context of the parliamentary system.  With almost everything being run out of the PMO and less and less in the ministries themselves.  I have seen this over the decades from both sides when in power.   I do believe its is even worse now.


And ofcourse, the PMO is being led by the unelected Liberal/Conservative Party of Canada policy makers. It's a fine way to neuter any form of internal discourse or disagreement within a party by making funding for your campaign contingent on towing the party line. I wonder how many Liberal MPs have been cowed into supporting legislation or policies that they themselves would never support, but Liberal Party TM MP Bloggins is forced to


----------



## CBH99 (26 Aug 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> And ofcourse, the PMO is being led by the unelected Liberal/Conservative Party of Canada policy makers. It's a fine way to neuter any form of internal discourse or disagreement within a party by making funding for your campaign contingent on towing the party line. I wonder how many Liberal MPs have been cowed into supporting legislation or policies that they themselves would never support, but Liberal Party TM MP Bloggins is forced to


Genuinely curious - who decides policy for either of those parties, if not the elected MP’s?

(I always raise an eyebrow of concern when I hear that government policies and decisions are made by people who are not elected…) 🤨


----------



## Brad Sallows (26 Aug 2022)

Every party has eminences grises who have influence in the backrooms.  Occasionally we get a PM (eg. Harper) who mostly has a mind of his own.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Aug 2022)

Brad Sallows said:


> Every party has eminences grises who have influence in the backrooms.  Occasionally we get a PM (eg. Harper) who mostly has a mind of his own.


As opposed to the sock puppet we have now.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Aug 2022)

It amazes me constantly that I never see Butts' lips move when Trudeau talks.


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Aug 2022)

CBH99 said:


> Genuinely curious - who decides policy for either of those parties, if not the elected MP’s?
> 
> (I always raise an eyebrow of concern when I hear that government policies and decisions are made by people who are not elected…) 🤨


Yes and No.  Take the current PMO, much of the policy or day to day stuff is made by unelected staffers or PMO policy officers in close to PM. Telford, Butts etc.   The days of the backbench and now even Cabinet Ministers having a say are are very much receding.  Because the PM (this is every party) in also the Party leader and controls party funds, nomination papers, even the office assignments (I know Speaker but the Speaker is most likely in the gov party) etc.  I would put to you much of the current actions of the PM are not even in the party overall policy papers voted at the party conventions. 

We have move away the older Westminster model some of the checks and balances on the PM have been removed or weakened.   At different times things government funding for parties, the removal of the party leader by vote of the seating MP's of that party,  party leadership parachuting candidates and/or overriding  local party riding associations.  These and others has all contributed to the rise of the "presidential" PM and the weakening of the individual MP and or party member.  

Also attached to this is the media and the publics desire for the election campaigns to focus on one leader.  And also the party's (especially the Tory's) total need to control the message.  No off script talking.  In the CPC case any off script out burst is magnified by the national media.


----------



## Kirkhill (29 Aug 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> No business case for LNG Export?  For Natural Gas Pipelines?
> 
> If Quebec doesn't want it in Saguenay then Churchill Manitoba.  Ship in the summer when demand is low.  Stockpile in winter when demand is high.  Short pipelines to the existing network.
> 
> ...




Further to;



> Europe gas shortages to last several winters, Shell boss warns​Ben van Beurden says energy rationing will be needed for a number of years





> *Europe’s energy crisis will last for several winters*, the boss of Shell has said, as he warned it is "fantasy" to think shortages caused by Russia cutting supplies can be resolved quickly.
> 
> Ben van Beurden told a conference in Norway that *power rationing will be needed for a number of years as electricity prices hit fresh record highs.*
> He said: “I do not think this crisis is going to be limited to just one winter.
> ...











						Europe gas shortages to last several winters, Shell boss warns
					

Ben van Beurden says energy rationing will be needed for a number of years




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




The sun is shining.  We have fields of grass.  And we can' t be bothered to make hay.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Aug 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> The sun is shining.  We have fields of grass.  And we can' t be bothered to make hay.


EXCEPTION - whatever "oppressed" demographic gets beaucoup taxpayer $$$ when they want it. 

WTF is "intersex"?  Can someone explain the insanity that is going on in this country?


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Sep 2022)

Tricky stuff that Hydrogen.  Just what you want to be fueling cars and transporting by sea.



> For the second time in five days, NASA on Saturday halted a countdown in progress and postponed a planned attempt to launch the debut test flight of its giant, next-generation rocket, the first mission of the agency’s moon-to-Mars Artemis program.
> 
> The latest attempt to* launch* the 32-story-tall Space Launch System rocket and its Orion capsule was *scrubbed* after repeated failed attempts by technicians to fix *a leak of super-cooled liquid hydrogen* propellant being pumped into the vehicle’s core-stage fuel tanks.











						NASA calls off second launch retry for Artemis moon rocket
					

NASA called off the second attempted launch of its moon rocket Saturday, citing fuel leak. Monday’s initial launch attempt was also foiled by a different leaky fuel line




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Sep 2022)

yes it is


----------



## torg003 (3 Sep 2022)

Reminds me of an album cover.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Sep 2022)

Britain's new PM's new energy plan....


Liz Truss's energy plan at a glance: 


*Two-year “Energy Price Guarantee” to be rolled out.*
*Typical UK household will pay no more than £2,500 a year on their energy bill for the next two years, starting from October 1. *
*Will save the average household £1,000 a year based on current energy prices. *
*Increase domestic oil and gas production by launching a new oil and gas licensing round as early as next week. *
*Lift the ban on fracking to enable shale gas production in areas where there is local support. *
*New six month support scheme for businesses will see them offered equivalent help on energy bills to what is being provided to consumers. *
*Government claims the package will boost economic growth and reduce inflation by 4-5 points.*









						Key points: Liz Truss reveals plan to tackle energy crisis
					

The new plans will mean an average saving of at least £1,000 a year per household, and ban on fracking has now officially been lifted




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				






Joe Biden's carbon capture plan









						Biden’s Carbon-Capture Plan Hands Lifeline to Coal Plants
					

Coal-fired power plants would be eligible for billions of dollars in extra tax breaks under President Joe Biden’s economic legislation if they install carbon-capture systems, an incentive that environmental groups say may delay the retirement of dozens of facilities.




					www.bloomberg.com
				





California's electric vehicle ban.









						California is making electric cars mandatory. Now it's telling owners there's not enough energy to charge them
					

The state is trying to conserve energy over what is expected to be a scorching Labor Day weekend.




					fortune.com
				





Be interesting to see how Trudeau's Retreat develops.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Sep 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Britain's new PM's new energy plan....
> 
> 
> Liz Truss's energy plan at a glance:
> ...



It's nice to see the Old Country setting the example for Canada/ Trudeau


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> It's nice to see the Old Country setting the example for Canada/ *Trudeau*


Oh….did Macron say something?


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> Britain's new PM's new energy plan....
> 
> 
> Liz Truss's energy plan at a glance:
> ...




Sounds like he lost a battle and is on the run. 👍🏻


----------



## Weinie (8 Sep 2022)

It was just a matter of time before economics trumped wokeism. Welcome to the real world folks. Now fucking get to work.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Sep 2022)

Further to....









						Germany to keep two nuclear plants available as a backup and burn coal as it faces an energy crisis brought on by war and climate change
					

The German government announced its plans to keep the Isar 2 and Neckarwestheim nuclear power plants on a kind of backup status.




					www.cnbc.com
				












						Germany's energy U-turn: Coal instead of gas   – DW – 08/04/2022
					

Berlin has realized it will never again import as much energy from Russia as before the Ukraine war. So the challenge is to wean Germany off its dependence on Russian energy sources, and quickly. The question is how.




					www.dw.com
				












						How can Germany realistically replace gas? | DW | 23.06.2022
					

Without Russian natural gas, Germany will be facing an energy crisis. Coal, nuclear, fracking or renewable energy — what are the most realistic and climate-friendly options?




					www.dw.com
				




In the ineffable words of St Augustine of Hippo

"Oh, Master, make me chaste and celibate - but not yet!"


----------



## CBH99 (8 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> EXCEPTION - whatever "oppressed" demographic gets beaucoup taxpayer $$$ when they want it.
> 
> WTF is "intersex"?  Can someone explain the insanity that is going on in this country?


Nope.  Nobody can.  

In my various social and work circles (which admittedly, often overlap) - but are quite different from each other demographically - I have not heard a single person from any walk of life support, or even understand, the sheer stupidity of what’s been happening.  

On the one hand, I work for Alberta SOLGEN.  I think it goes without saying, but the personality types there are the same types that we find here on army.ca - A lot of military folks & ex-military, now law enforcement folks.  

On the other hand I work at a local establishment, we’re on the weekends we often have more than 1000 kids drinking & partying.  (I say kids because the age range has usually been between 18 & 23.)


Two very different types of people, at very different stages of life.  Representing two very different generations.  

And not once has anybody from either hand understood it.  Ironically enough, I typically find both are equally as rejecting of it as the other.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Sep 2022)

CBH99 said:


> Nope.  Nobody can.
> 
> In my various social and work circles (which admittedly, often overlap) - but are quite different from each other demographically - I have not heard a single person from any walk of life support, or even understand, the sheer stupidity of what’s been happening.
> 
> ...



There is Hope!

Coincidence?



> Analysis: Why does Pierre Poilievre appeal to young Canadians?​As scholars of populism have argued, the significant economic, social, demographic and technological changes of the last decade have produced a state of displacement and uncertainty that’s pushing emerging adults into conservative politics
> 
> Author of the article:
> Sam Routley, Western University,  The Conversation
> ...











						Analysis: Why does Pierre Poilievre appeal to young Canadians?
					

As scholars of populism have argued, the significant economic, social, demographic and technological changes of the last decade have produced a state of…




					nationalpost.com


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Dec 2022)

No business case for gas pipelines?  Situation will change too rapidly?

Well the situation has changed rapidly.   



> 12:23PM
> Breackneck LNG build-out shows Germany can move fast, Scholz says​The speed with which Germany managed to build and link up its first floating gas terminal to replace lost supplies of Russian gas should serve as a model for a new, pacier German economy, Chancellor Olaf Scholz said at the terminal's opening.
> 
> The 90 kilotonne Hoegh Esperanza, a shipborne regasification terminal, will in future be able to supply enough gas for 50,000 households for a year. Further floating liquid natural gas terminals will follow.
> ...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Dec 2022)

Kirkhill said:


> No business case for gas pipelines?  Situation will change too rapidly?
> 
> Well the situation has changed rapidly.








They know how to drive in Germany 😎


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Dec 2022)

Meanwhile 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/comments/zo5gua


----------

